
Apple Maps has been down for hours, users unable to search for places/directions - el_duderino
https://9to5mac.com/2018/06/15/apple-maps-down/
======
selimthegrim
In New Orleans, Apple Maps continues to give users extremely dangerous
directions from BUS US 90 E to I 10 E that require cutting across two lanes of
traffic in a few hundred feet when an alternate, safe ramp has been in place
since 1989 (!).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pontchartrain_Expressway#cite_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pontchartrain_Expressway#cite_note-
T-P_3-8-89-1)

~~~
scrooched_moose
When I was in Duluth, MN a few months back it told me "You have arrived at
your destination" as I was driving 70 MPH down the interstate.

The restaurant I was going to is above one of several tunnels under the city
which hold I-35. Apple Maps assumed this meant the restaurant was actually on
the shoulder of the interstate. Took me an extra 15 minutes to backtrack and
get there on the correct surface roads. Immediately switched back to
Google/Here

[https://www.google.com/maps/place/Pickwick+Restaurant+%26+Pu...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/Pickwick+Restaurant+%26+Pub/@46.7914405,-92.0929837,278m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m12!1m6!3m5!1s0x52ae52c413e7142b:0x25055b614acd8e84!2sFitger's+Brewhouse+Brewery+and+Grille!8m2!3d46.792397!4d-92.090552!3m4!1s0x52ae52c6acd80545:0xdc4103d2542f598d!8m2!3d46.7916637!4d-92.0915115)

~~~
toasterlovin
Off topic, but I love that the state of mapping can be so absolutely
horrendous, yet there are people who think we are just on the cusp of
autonomous cars.

~~~
allthenews
All kinds of apps are buggy. That doesn't mean that we aren't doing brilliant,
reliable things with others.

~~~
toasterlovin
An autonomous car depends on reliable maps.

------
yalogin
Kind of unfair but any thread about Maps turns into piling on the product
rather than actually talking about the issue at hand. I thought Apple maps is
actually quite good now. What would it take for that impression to go away?

~~~
moojd
Anecdotally, it still can't navigate to my old apartment in ATL (a complex
that has been there for decades.) There are also lots of rural areas I visit
that Google Maps has no problem finding that Apple Maps cannot locate.

There has yet to be a time that Google Maps failed to get me within a couple
of lots of my destination while Apple Maps has been off by more than a mile
multiple times.

~~~
Posibyte
In my small town, we have a long street that's just a strip of restaurants.
Google and Bing get it right, Apple Maps lists the entire mile-long strip as
KFC's. If you select one, it's the same KFC. Been that way since launch. And
not a huge deal, we're a tiny town, but it's just humorous and weird when
others don't have that issue.

~~~
yalogin
Ha may I know which town this is?

------
poulsbohemian
Maybe a coincidence, but I noticed this week that without wifi enabled the
location service has been particularly bad - at least four blocks difference.
I generally leave wifi off and had never noticed that degree of accuracy prior
to updating earlier this week.

~~~
aetherson
It's a coincidence. Your raw location comes from GPS, cell towers, and (if
it's on) wifi, not from the Apple Map's services.

~~~
microcolonel
> _It 's a coincidence. Your raw location comes from GPS, cell towers, and (if
> it's on) wifi, not from the Apple Map's services._

IIRC Apple has their own wardriving database which makes the WiFi-based
location services work, it's possible that was flushed and not refreshed from
their services.

~~~
aetherson
Yes, they do, but my parent was saying that his location was worse, _with wifi
off_ in the last week, than it was before, _also with wifi off_. Apple Maps
being up and down won't affect your location accuracy if your wifi is off.

(My parent was almost certainly incorrect. Having wifi off has always made
location pretty bad on iPhones.)

------
unstatusthequo
They should sort that product out before venturing into the self driving car
world

------
jraph
This could happen with any online service people rely on. For maps and
directions, at least at some places, decent offline solutions exist and not
relying on availability of a third party service and a good internet
connection is helpful (and is probably better for privacy).

Doing this for enough services also might be a way to lower energy consumption
(?) and mobile bills.

------
Readywater
I read this as “Users unable to reach places” and thought “That’s just apple
maps.”

------
carapace
> Whilst Apple’s system status reports no issues

------
neduma
there are lot of good materials here for comedy writing about maps apps.

